# Wyndham Splitting into 2 companies [Merged]



## chadwmccauley (Aug 2, 2017)

Wyndham splitting into 2 publicly traded companies. Timeshare and Hotel group. Somewhat expected this would eventually happen. Official press release below. 

http://investor.wyndhamworldwide.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=200690&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2291276


----------



## flexible (Aug 2, 2017)

https://skift.com/2017/08/02/wyndha...-like-marriott-starwood-and-hilton-before-it/


----------



## chapjim (Aug 2, 2017)

A CEO's job is to "unlock [enhance] shareholder value."  I have no idea how this will impact mere consumers like us.  

Let the analyses start!


----------



## breezez (Aug 2, 2017)

There was a post on here the other day were OP VictorBoc had just signed for 1M points for $195K.  After several posts by tuggers he came to senses and rescinded.   Watching WYN stock since the website release through earnings release today, made me think:

$190K he will save buying resell he could by WYN stock and his dividend would pay almost all his MF on 1M points


----------



## nicemann (Aug 3, 2017)

Wonder why they would not at least talk this part up during the meeting yesterday.  Guess that explains why Mike wasn't there.


----------



## jmay25 (Aug 3, 2017)

chadwmccauley said:


> Wyndham splitting into 2 publicly traded companies. Timeshare and Hotel group. Somewhat expected this would eventually happen. Official press release below.
> 
> http://investor.wyndhamworldwide.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=200690&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2291276


Quick thoughts from the street:  Wyndham is better off divided.  Timeshare arm is much weaker than competition.  Was hurting valuation of hotel brand.  Projected rate of timeshare loan defaults for Wyndham is twice the better brands (result of higher pressure sales approach?).  Expect timeshare arm to look into buying other operators such as Diamond Resorts when available to boost earnings.


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 3, 2017)

jmay25 said:


> Quick thoughts from the street:  Wyndham is better off divided.  Timeshare arm is much weaker than competition.  Was hurting valuation of hotel brand.  Projected rate of timeshare loan defaults for Wyndham is twice the better brands (result of higher pressure sales approach?).  Expect timeshare arm to look into buying other operators such as Diamond Resorts when available to boost earnings.




Why do you think a weak Wyndham will, or could, buy a weak Diamond Resorts? How would such a combination increase the joint value of the two companies? Diamond's equity owner (Apollo Global) wants $3.2 billion for the company.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 3, 2017)

This isn't super surprising. When Fritz was sent packing, the subtext was clearly: "We aren't sure we are going to, but if we do, we want someone with experience spinning out a new entity."


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 4, 2017)

Didn't Fritz leave after May last year? I received a letter from the fair share trust in April about the departure coming.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 4, 2017)

Franz not fritz


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 4, 2017)

I believe he was in the office while I was there dealing with sales who had come to my room and requested me to come hear their great deal. I was at GSL but not impressed with the "great deal" and was then caught outside the office reminding me of real estate deeds


----------



## Nomad34 (Aug 4, 2017)

I recently posted that I was not able to book next year on this website but I just checked again and found no openings at Clearwater until March 23 and 24 which is a weekend that I never book unless I am renting it out to a friend.


----------



## gummy (Aug 5, 2017)

jmay25 said:


> Quick thoughts from the street:  Wyndham is better off divided.  Timeshare arm is much weaker than competition.  Was hurting valuation of hotel brand.  Projected rate of timeshare loan defaults for Wyndham is twice the better brands (result of higher pressure sales approach?).  Expect timeshare arm to look into buying other operators such as Diamond Resorts when available to boost earnings.


Wyndham has a good product but lacks great integrity in their sales representatives. Maybe Mr. Brown will decide to change some of their tactics.


----------



## dagger1 (Aug 5, 2017)

Stephen Holmes, CEO of Wyndham Worldwide and soon to be Chairman over the two new companies, was on Mad Money with Jim Cramer Thursday.  It was a love fest, but one item of concern did come up, and Holmes gave a weak response.  Cramer asked about the high and accelerating delinquency rate at Wyndham...  Holmes said it was their major concern and that Wyndham had to do a better job "managing" that..
Sounds like lots of folks have found the easy way to get rid of their TS...


----------



## traveldaddy (Aug 5, 2017)

breezez said:


> There was a post on here the other day were OP VictorBoc had just signed for 1M points for $195K.  After several posts by tuggers he came to senses and rescinded.   Watching WYN stock since the website release through earnings release today, made me think:
> 
> $190K he will save buying resell he could by WYN stock and his dividend would pay almost all his MF on 1M points



Good point. However if everyone did the sensible thing there probably wouldn't be a dividend. 

I'm glad there are non-sensible peeps out there.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 5, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Stephen Holmes, CEO of Wyndham Worldwide and soon to be Chairman over the two new companies, was on Mad Money with Jim Cramer Thursday.  It was a love fest, but one item of concern did come up, and Holmes gave a weak response.  Cramer asked about the high and accelerating delinquency rate at Wyndham...  Holmes said it was their major concern and that Wyndham had to do a better job "managing" that..
> Sounds like lots of folks have found the easy way to get rid of their TS...


I might have to go back and watch the annual meeting again.
Wasn't there something about reducing the HIGH PRESSUER sales tactics ?
Are the 33 Hillside units at Margaritaville in St. Thomas going be in Club Wyndham Plus or Margaritaville ?
I thought the 33 units where mentioned with the Austin Texas property as being new Club Wyndham Plus rsorts


----------



## Braindead (Aug 5, 2017)

traveldaddy said:


> Good point. However if everyone did the sensible thing there probably wouldn't be a dividend.
> 
> I'm glad there are non-sensible peeps out there.


I wouldn't trash other owners like that. There are owners on here that purchased from Wyndham and are happy they did.
It truly is a personal decision. What works best for each owner isn't what works best for all owners.

You might be laughing now!! But remember who laughs last gets the best laugh of all! None of us know what rule changes are coming in future.
If Wyndhams sales tank for 2 or more years do you really think there will never be changes in the future to help sales.
If they do in fact by Diamond maybe developer points will be able to use their points for Diamond Resorts without paying Club Pass fees as an example of what's possible


----------



## deslagle (Aug 5, 2017)

I have had the worst sales presentations with Wyndham of any other timeshare company.  I own 3 timeshares via resale and the other 3
were bought down in price using equity exchanges.  Never paid full price on anything per TUG advice.
I owned at Shell Vacation Club and kept getting calls that I needed to convert to Wyndham points and of course to
pay 10,000 dollars extra.  With the converstion, I would have access to some twenty other resorts and only 1 of which did I want to
visit and that was San Antonio, TX.   I was told the Shell points were worthless by themselves.  Which was a lie.
I gave up last fall and equity exchanged my Shell Vacation Club points and bought into Morritts Club Interval Gold (Grand Cayman & II)>
Got something good out of it.

Was just tired of all the phone calls from Wyndham.

Yes some people love their Wyndham properties but those of us in Raintree and Shell came through the back door and some were treated horribly.
I retain 1 Raintree property (resale).  Was shocked to see Wyndham management at Sandcastle Raintree when I was there last. 

 Wyndham finally has stopped calling.

You either get out of Wyndham or embrace it whole heartedly.  I chose to leave.
I was treated so  rudely by Wyndham during the phone and in two in  person timeshare presentations, I chose the ultimate action to leave them.
It was the only thing I could do to stop the phone calls.


----------



## bestpal38 (Aug 5, 2017)

gummy said:


> Wyndham has a good product but lacks great integrity in their sales representatives. Maybe Mr. Brown will decide to change some of their tactics.


I am really amazed that the lies that they tell to sell their product, is acceptable in the corporate world. I have spoken to supervisors on the phone, and expressed my concerns, only to have them fall on deaf ears. I was called stupid by a sales weasel, cause I would not accept his offer right then. I filled out a comment card, and never heard a word. I really believe it is a poorly run business, from the top down. I didn't buy a timeshare, I inherited it. Love the product, but really hate the company.


----------



## Lita (Aug 7, 2017)

There is no way they can truthfully present the benefits of VIP Platinum or Gold given the new online system.  I haven't been able to book anything with an upgrade in the 60 day window since it was started.  Most of the resorts that I can regularly do that with in Florida during hurricane season (Sept. - Nov.) have little to no availability.  Don't know what they are doing with the inventory, but the system is the worst I've seen in the last 20 years as a Wyndham Platinum owner.  Just looking forward to using my Pathways when eligible in about 1 1/2 years - if it is still available.  If not, I'll be seeking legal advice.


----------

